# Which stilts are the best



## Timpowers604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just wanted to see what the feelings are with stilts. I own The standard dura stilts and a pair of the marshalltown sky walkers. Both have there advantages and disadvantages in my opinion. Maybe this one has been covered already but here it is who makes the best stilts!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/poll-stilts-do-you-prefer-trust-2936/


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know who makes the best but every one told me to go with dura 

I heard marshals were easier to learn so i was leaning that way but when i went to buy them i called a buddy and kind of a "mentor".

He said "get the dura stilts that's what you want" hey i love them couldn't stand watching people frame drops and bulk heads faster than me . Very happy with mine.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> I don't know who makes the best but every one told me to go with dura
> 
> I heard marshals were easier to learn so i was leaning that way but when i went to buy them i called a buddy and kind of a "mentor".
> 
> He said "get the dura stilts that's what you want" hey i love them couldn't stand watching people frame drops and bulk heads faster than me . Very happy with mine.


The supply house I deal with won't sell the sky walkers no more. Guess a few guys were up up high on them, and the part I have circled in red, broke on them. Plus he was having to send too many back.

2bjr likes them:yes:,,, I only tried them once, and did not care for them. Walking in them was ok, it was when you had to stand still in them, they seemed to wander or lean forward too much. But I do like the straps on them, would be nice to put them on the dura's:thumbup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I put my trust in dura-stilt III and have for years. The last couple of weeks I been on em jacked up to forty inches working a monster house with eleven and fourteen foot lids, without too much pain. I would like to try a pair of the newer dura-stilt 4s. Has anybody tried them?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I was a late bloomer and learnt to walk on the skywalker 2's, but now I've got the surmag 2's I'll never go back, nothing wrong with the skywalkers, the surmags just suit me better....maybe because I'm bow legged?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> ....maybe because I'm bow legged?


I wonder why your bull legged:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I wonder why your bull legged:whistling2:


Thats what friends are for......you hold her I'll have her


----------



## miiller (Aug 28, 2012)

Ive used dura's and skywalkers. Prefer dura stilts. The skywalkers did lean forward at first until we adjusted the spring and then they were good to go. Has anyone tried BIGJACK stilts?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> The supply house I deal with won't sell the sky walkers no more. Guess a few guys were up up high on them, and the part I have circled in red, broke on them. Plus he was having to send too many back.
> 
> 2bjr likes them:yes:,,, I only tried them once, and did not care for them. Walking in them was ok, it was when you had to stand still in them, they seemed to wander or lean forward too much. But I do like the straps on them, would be nice to put them on the dura's:thumbup:


 My buddy the insulator had tuck tape all around the part you pointed out. He lets his grunt use his duras less worried about himself he's a beast on those things.

funny story just today my boy was working with the stilts and the nut that connect the leg brace to the bottom of the stilt came loose he handled the fall like a champ probably because he was a pretty avid skateboarder lol. 

They were set for me im taller than him.. It inspired him to pull out some wrenches and we set them up for him.. He still likes them just knows to check his equipment out first. It's not really the way i like to teach but hey


----------

